# Holly - Benjis old canine buddy - has died



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Holly, Mums old dog, and Benjis faithful companion, has just died.

We knew it was coming - she had breast cancer. Last night she ate her tea as usual (a nice big plateful) and she even tottered around the garden this morning, happy as always. Despite having the cancer she was still enjoying life. We were expecting things to change soon though and have to have her put to sleep. However, she went suddenly downhill, very quickly, about lunchtime today. A pet ambulance was called but there was nothing the vet could do. 'Something had gone inside'.

Years ago, Mum had lodgers in and one of these lodgers came with Holly. And when he left, he left Holly behind. Holly had by that time, decided that Mum was her 'owner' anyway so she wasn't too worried. She got on with the other two dogs, Benji and Nipper(RIP) and was 'ok' with the cats - although she did tend to chase them a bit. But only in play of course. Quite frankly, I think Felix will be glad she has gone!

I'm not though. She was a lovely little lady. Not the best temperamented animal - you could never trust her alone with children. She never bit anyone but we knew there was the possibility so didnt take any risks. She hated the vets - so much so she had to be muzzled at the door. And we could never carry her - despite being a small to medium sized dog. She used to snap at us whenever we tried. But she could be very loving. And she was one of those 'dustbin dogs' - would eat anything. Literally ANYTHING.

We also were treated to puppies thanks to Holly. The lodger said she was spayed. She wasn't, got out while on heat and had 6 babies as a result. :roll: They were soooo cute. We found good homes for them all afterwards and Holly then had a little operation! She was so young when she had the puppies. And the joy on her face when she saw her first puppy and realised she was having babies. Utter joy. She was such a good Mum.

I hope Benji is ok without her. He seems to be at the moment but I'm sure he will miss her. They were companions for such a long time.

Holly was approximately 17-18 years old. Heres a pic.










RIP Holly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holly was beautiful. The part about her babies made me smile. 

It sounds like her temperment may be the reason she was left behind, but she was left in such a good, loving home. I'm sure Holly had a much better life than if she had stayed with her prior owner.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry your Mom has lost her friend. Our pets always have idiosyncrasies, but so do we! And we love our animals deeply. I'm sure this is quite a loss to you too, Allie. God bless. I'm sure Holly was much loved and is now surrounded by pure love.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Benji and Holly together. Taken sometime last year.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwwww, that's so sweet.


----------

